# Press Release: DIRECTV's The 101® Network Expands



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

*DIRECTV'sThe 101(R) Network Brings Back the Controversial and Critically Acclaimed Television Series Wonderland, Including Six Never-Before-Seen Episodes Beginning Jan. 14*
*The Show Deemed Too Intense for Network Television Returns to
DIRECTV in HD and Commercial Free*

_EL SEGUNDO, Calif., Dec 10, 2008 (BUSINESS WIRE) --_

On the heels of its groundbreaking deal that made a new home for the critically acclaimed series Friday Night Lights, DIRECTV makes television history once again with the bold return of the highly controversial television series Wonderland, the gritty drama that delves into the lives of the doctors of Rivervue, a fictional New York psychiatric hospital.

All eight episodes of the series, including six never-before-seen on television, will air Wednesday nights at 10 p.m. ET/PT beginning Jan. 14, 2009, only on DIRECTV's The 101(R) Network and DIRECTV on DEMAND.

Revered as a show that was ahead of its time, Wonderland first aired on ABC in the spring of 2000 and was met with both critical praise and controversy. Because of its dark tone and intense nature, it was quickly taken off the air. Now, fans will be able to see the entire series from start to finish with new opening commentary, circa 2009, by Peter Berg (Hancock, Friday Night Lights), the series' creator and executive producer.

"This show was deemed so intense for network television that it was removed from ABC's lineup after just two episodes, so viewers who enjoy quality television were frustrated - now they will get to see what they missed," said Eric Shanks, executive vice president of Entertainment at DIRECTV. "We are proud to add such a provocative and original show to our Network lineup and, as we've seen with Friday Night Lights, Peter Berg is an exceptional story teller who knows how to present compelling drama."

"I'm pleased that Wonderland has been given another chance so that viewers can see these characters' stories evolve," said Berg. "There was so much debate about the portrayal of the mentally ill patients that fans missed the opportunity to see what the show is really about - the complicated lives of the doctors charged with caring for their patients while balancing aspects of their personal life, such as divorce, impending fatherhood and everyday married life."

Wonderland will join The 101's Wednesday night lineup following the season 3 finale of another critical and fan favorite, Friday Night Lights (9 p.m. ET/PT), commercial-free and in HD at 10 p.m. ET/PT. DIRECTV's The 101(R) Network will be the only place viewers will be able to see this incredible series in its entirety with episodes that feature many of today's leading television and film stars including Michelle Forbes (HBO's In Treatment), Billy Burke (Fringe, My Boys), Dax Griffin (Bold and the Beautiful, All My Children), Martin Donovan (Ghost Whisperer, Weeds), Michael Jai White (The Dark Knight, Why Did I Get Married), Ted Levine (Monk, American Gangster) and Patricia Clarkson (Vicky Christina Barcelona). The show also featured guest cameos by Samuel L. Jackson and Jeremy Piven.

The series was created and written by Peter Berg and executive produced by Brian Grazer, Ron Howard, Tony Krantz and Peter Berg. Wonderland is a production of Touchstone Television ABC Studios/Imagine Television.

(Editors please note: Images are available per request through The Lippin Group)

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. (NASDAQTV), the nation's leading satellite television service provider, presents the finest television experience available to more than 17.3 million customers in the United States and is leading the HD revolution with more than 130 HD channels. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy access to over 265 channels of 100% digital picture and sound, exclusive programming, industry-leading customer satisfaction (which has surpassed national cable companies for eight years running) and superior technologies that include advanced DVR and HD-DVR services and the most state-of-the-art interactive sports packages available anywhere. For the most up-to-date information on DIRECTV, please visit directv.com.

SOURCE: DIRECTV, Inc.

The Lippin Group
Erica Rubin
212-986-7080
or
The Lippin Group
Lakeitcha Thomas
323-965-1990
or
DIRECTV
Darris Gringeri
212-205-0882

Copyright Business Wire 2008

News Provided by COMTEX


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to see that DIRECTV is expanding their involvement in original programming .. I've really enjoyed Friday Night Lights this season.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like some thing I will DVR for sure.

My Wife is a HUGE FNL's fan so it was great to see that on The101 and now some new programing. This is great to see D*!


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

Interesting model. Not producing any new shows, just showing the ones that never aired because the show was canceled. As an FNL fan, I'll watch since Peter Berg was involved.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Now if they could only save Deadwood.

Love FNL by the way


----------



## skylox (Aug 10, 2008)

What is Wonderland about? I have never heard of this show before


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

Blitz68 said:


> Now if they could only save Deadwood.


Or, My Mother The Car


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I would love to see DirecTV save Jericho also

NUTS


----------



## Eben (Sep 10, 2007)

skylox said:


> What is Wonderland about? I have never heard of this show before


http://www.geocities.com/failt/wonderland.html


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome, can't wait.


----------



## cth71 (Aug 23, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> I would love to see DirecTV save Jericho also
> 
> NUTS


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Glad to see that DIRECTV is expanding their involvement in original programming .. I've really enjoyed Friday Night Lights this season.


You and me both I really hope they do FNL again this Spring. Is there any word on it coming back?


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Ron Howard huh?
What about reviving the greatest sit com of all time
"Arrested Development"

Now that would bring money out of my wallet


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SteveHas said:


> Ron Howard huh?
> What about reviving the greatest sit com of all time
> "Arrested Development"
> 
> Now that would bring money out of my wallet


They're doing an "Arrested Development" movie http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0901469/


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

You know when you've seen too much satellite talk when you think the title "101(R)" makes me think they need to add a 101(L) channel on the counter-clockwise poliarization transponders.. 

Speaking of which, is 101-HD on a 101 satellite?


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Jericho would be an awesome addition. The ending of season 2 was just brutal.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I too, would love to see them bring back Jericho. That's one I'd actually watch/record.
You can view old episodes via TVersity but that's not the same as having new episodes.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> I would love to see DirecTV save Jericho also
> 
> NUTS


I would agree if not for that pathetic last season CBS barfed up.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol: :grin: Boy how things get off topic?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> I would agree if not for that pathetic last season CBS barfed up.


Considering the fact that the last season wasn't even supposed to happen, I think it was great.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish they would drop this channel to compensate for rates going up


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I wish they would drop this channel to compensate for rates going up


DirecTV dropping The 101 wouldn't do anything to your rates, and they would lose a differentiating factor they have over other providers.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Unless they put "Passions" back on, there's nothing on the 101 anyone at my house wants to see.

My wife is still upset about DirecTV dropping it so quickly after "rescuing" it from NBC.


----------



## DougWare (Apr 22, 2008)

YES! Save Jerico!



oldschoolecw said:


> I would love to see DirecTV save Jericho also
> 
> NUTS


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

Jerico is rerunning on the CW on Sundays. Also if you have universal HD its there too.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Terry K said:


> Jerico is rerunning on the CW on Sundays. Also if you have universal HD its there too.


We would love to see new ones made, also


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Does anyone think the people who worked on Jericho have moved on already???

I was a fan, too, but I think that ship has pretty much sailed already.

I do like what DirecTV is doing with this type of thing. FNL is my kind of viewing. Don't know if Wasteland will be or not, nor can I say for certain that I'd tune in for other shows they do this with, but I do like the concept.


----------



## Calculon (Jun 19, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> Unless they put "Passions" back on, there's nothing on the 101 anyone at my house wants to see.
> 
> My wife is still upset about DirecTV dropping it so quickly after "rescuing" it from NBC.


Your wife has bad taste.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I got all excited until I realized this wasn't what I thought it was, as I got it confused with Wonderfalls, another show that was great and got canceled too early.

I think Directv should air it before Wonderland and have Wonder-Wednesdays!


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Glad to see that DIRECTV is expanding their involvement in original programming .. I've really enjoyed Friday Night Lights this season.


I would have enjoyed it better in HD


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't say I watch The 101...Mrs. Smiddy has recorded a few concerts but for the most part we haven't given it any attention. Perhaps now we will.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Calculon said:


> Your wife has bad taste.


I don't think insulting someone's spouse is called for nor appropriate. Everyone to their own tv viewing tastes.
I think the positive thing to do would be to edit or delete the quoted posted.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Calculon said:


> Your wife has bad taste.


Then so do I. We both thought the show was often a great parody of soap operas.

You probably caught one of the more serious episodes. You should have watched it a little longer.

You did watch it before making your comment, didn't you?


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> DirecTV dropping The 101 wouldn't do anything to your rates, and they would lose a differentiating factor they have over other providers.


I kinda doubt that there as been Anyone that chose D* over other providers because of the 101. Not to knock 101.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> I kinda doubt that there as been Anyone that chose D* over other providers because of the 101. Not to knock 101.


I'm also not sure that dropping it would change your bill .. There's a lot of HD content on The 101.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hdhead said:


> I kinda doubt that there as been Anyone that chose D* over other providers because of the 101. Not to knock 101.


At least some (not me) chose DirecTV due to "Passions" being on the 101. My wife's best friend did.

And I have seen posts on other forums from subscribers who signed up just so they could see this show, who were angry when it was dropped so quickly.


----------



## Ferenczy (Sep 9, 2008)

DougWare said:


> YES! Save Jerico!


...saw this on UHD earlier -

*Save Jericho Again*


----------

